# Talk about muscle strength and chest voice



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

This rare and very special presentation was gifted to me by a well known opera author and interviewer who knows how much I loved Magda Olivero.
Just listen to this 96 year old lady who died at age 104.
Not a wobble in her voice and her highs are amazingly clear and strong.
What a unique and stalwart lady she was.


----------

